# ty herps



## v.panoptes (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello would you guys recommend ty herps to buy my tegu from my parents don't trust the way I have to buy from him even though I said he's one of the most reputable breeders


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes I recommend him

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## aambumann (Aug 1, 2013)

Most definitely. You won't be sorry. The attached picture is a red tegu I got from him in July 2012.


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 2, 2013)

He is very reputable.


----------



## tegus4life (Aug 3, 2013)

Ty has a great reputation and is awesome to work with. I'd recommend him.


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice red!


----------



## aambumann (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you laurarfl. He is awesome. Has a great attitude.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Aug 5, 2013)

Ty is by far my number 1 choice when it comes to most things. He is widely known in the reptile community and is by far one of the most reputable breeders out there.


----------



## KSTAR (Aug 5, 2013)

AWESOME RED!!!!


----------



## aambumann (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks KSTAR.


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice red

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 16, 2013)

He's a legit dude.


----------



## got11 (Aug 18, 2013)

Im just bought fromm him VERY happy


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 19, 2013)

Ty just announced that another clutch of blues and reds hatched this past weekend.


----------



## Josh (Aug 19, 2013)

Does Ty have a separate website or just his Facebook page?
I wanted to link back to him so people can contact him or get more info
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tys-Lizards/188828187820956


----------



## aambumann (Aug 19, 2013)

Just his Facebook. There are 2 face book pages: Ty's Lizards and Ty Park. Thanks for the like Josh.


----------



## Concept Dragons (Aug 19, 2013)

I also got my gu from Ty and am very happy with him (beside the escape act he pulled  )


----------



## jdhartzel (Oct 24, 2013)

I have bought and sold tegus to Ty great guy and great tegus


----------

